# Is a farm dog tax-deductable?



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

So far, our 115-pound Bouvier des Flandres (Belgian herding dog) has bagged 48 ground hogs (trying to be a good farmer, I've kept a written record of her exploits). Needless to say, she's played a big part in transforming our farm from a weed patch into a profitable hay operation. The dog's on-going efforts keep the varmints under control. Because of this, the wife says we can write off all of her expenses: food, vet bills, etc. We actually have friends that supposedly did this with their dog (they're no longer farming).

Does this sound legit? Is there anyone out there currently doing this? If so, have you been doing it for at least 3 years? That's how long it usually takes the IRS to catch up with you. Thanks.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm sure if anyone is doing it, they are not going to tell! Can she catch pocket gophers?


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

The heck with a deduction, rent her out!!!


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's the IRS publication on Farming. I glanced through it and didn't see anything on dogs - which is unusual, I thought I would at least see something on herding dogs. Publication 225 (2011), Farmer's Tax Guide

I'm not a tax accountant, but I think you would be on shaky ground trying to deduct expenses for this dog.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Good question. There should be a way, at least to the extent you can show she is a needed asset to the farm, and she helps keep the destructive pest's in check. Vet bills at least. 
But I just finished my taxes last night, and I don't remember TurboT. asking anything about that area. Let us know if you find out.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a friend who has border collies and he uses them for bring the cows up at milking time and to sort em when required. He rights off all his expenses for em, dog tax, food, shots and what not. However...he has had several Kawasaki Mules over the years, latest one is a diesel four person 4x4 and the IRS hasn't let him right any of them off as it could be used for recreation. Beats me as depreciation forms have right on them the percentage that its used for business. I'm not saying that maybe one day he won't get a letter from the IRS telling him to lube up and spread em, but as of now he writes the dogs off. Using a herding dog for groundhog control....who knows.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for all of the thoughtful & interesting replies. I guess I won't pursue the write-off. Seems like too much risk for the small potential savings.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Agreed I asked my accountant years ago about cat food I have two to three that make it thru the winter, they are my mobile mouse traps. Her advice was I would be better off not trying...


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Yea. Don't wanna raise any flags


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The thing of it is, if you have a livestock operation, you already have vet bills, feed bills, etc., as a normal part of your business. In that case, a few more dollars for a herding dog is not going to look out of place.

If your sole business is hay, then those expenses would stand out more and might get the attention of the IRS.


----------

